# SOLD Please Remove



## redrab (Oct 24, 2012)

SOLD Please Remove

Hello,

I have the Dark Vengeance Limited Edition set Dark Angels that I would like to trade for the DV Chaos minis. 

The Dark Angels are all on the sprues and haven't been touched. To be honest, they are awesome models, I just wont use them because my main army is Space Wolves. 

SOLD Please Remove


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

PM sent


----------

